# [kmail] configurer une boîte mail IMAP

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ai conscience que ma question peut, peut-être, être hors forum.

Veuillez m'en excuser d'avance si tel est le cas.

J'ai une boîte mail chez free.fr.

J'utilise kde et je voulais configurer kmail pour ma messagerie non avec pop3 mais avec IMAP.

J'ai lancé kmail et j'ai créé le compte :

serveur de courrier entrant imap.free.fr

serveur de courrier sortant smtp.free.fr

Quand j'ai voulu relever le courrier une fenêtre d'erreur fige l'application.

Le message m'indique que ko_imap n'est pas compilé ?

J'ai donc fait un emerge -p kmail mais je ne vois pas d'option USE imap ou autre qui pourrait me manquer ?

Je ne sais donc pas trop quoi penser :

Est-ce un pb avec free.fr -> forum free

Est-ce un pb avec kmail ->forum kde

ou est-ce un pb de compilation ? -> forum gentoo

Je me suis dis que certain d'entre vous devais utiliser free.fr alors y a t-il une manipulation particlière à faire pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec kmail configurer pour un serveur IMAP ?

J'ai vu par exemple dans les options de la boîte mail free (imp.free.fr) dans la section information sur le serveur j'ai coché le champ "Utiliser les abonnements aux dossiers IMAP ?" mais ça n'a rien changé.

Merci d'avance.

== Solution au final ==

emerge kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves installe le support pour imap !Last edited by BENJI on Sat Mar 24, 2007 6:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu devrais peut-être essayer de compiler kdepim plutôt que kmail.

Est-ce ton portage est bien à jour ?

----------

## guilc

```
$ qfile /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_imap4.so

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves (/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_imap4.so)
```

Ceci devrait t'aiguiller  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

```
emerge kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves
```

C'est ce qui faut que je fasse si je comprend bien ?

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

il y a peut être un use à activer sur kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves...

Fait un emerge -pv kdepim-kioslaves pour voir les uses.

Après tu rajoutes les uses dont tu penses avoir besoin dans package.use :

```
echo "kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves use1 use2" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## guilc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves
> ```
> ...

 

Oui, c'est bien ça  :Wink: 

Pas de USE spécifique pour activer le support de l'imap, c'est par défaut dans le paquet.

@+

----------

## BENJI

Merci, j'essaye ça ce soir chez moi !

Par la même occasion vous me faîte découvrir toute la partie PIM de kde que je ne soupçonnais pas.

J'ai un palm M130 que je souhaite synchroniser (bye bye palmDesktop !).

Il est donc peut-être plus interressant pour moi de faire un 

```
emerge -av kontact
```

 et de faire d'une pierre deux coups !

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## BENJI

Bonsoir,

J'ai été au plus court

```
emerge kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves
```

et ça marche du tonerre !

Est-ce vraiment utile kontact pour mon palm ou kpilot suffira amplement ?

Merci à tous   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je viens de retirer le flag résolu de ce post car si jusque là tout marche bien c'est que je n'avais pas encore essayer d'envoyer un message. Et ça ne fonctionne pas !

Kmail me renvoie une fenêtre d'erreur disant qu'il est impossible de se connecter au serveur SMTP.

C'est très étrange car au niveau de la configuration il n'y a pas grand chose à renseigner si ce n'est smpt.free.fr.

Est-ce que c'est imap.free.fr qui gère aussi l'envoie de message ? Je comprends pas trop ce qu'il se passe !

Si vous pouvez m'éclairer...

----------

## guilc

C'est bien smtp.free.fr, en SMTP. Ca n'a rien a voir avec l'imap.

Par contre, il ne faut pas paramétrer une authentification maintenant ?

----------

## Temet

non

----------

## BENJI

Je comprends pas ça marche pas !

Je sais vraiment pas d'où vient le problème.

Je voudrais réinitialiser Kmail pour repartir de zéro mais je ne sais pas comment faire !

----------

## guilc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je comprends pas ça marche pas !
> 
> Je sais vraiment pas d'où vient le problème.
> 
> Je voudrais réinitialiser Kmail pour repartir de zéro mais je ne sais pas comment faire !

 

Franchement, réinstaller ne changera rien. La, c'est uniquement un problème de configuration.

Au pire, 

```
rm -rf .kde/share/config/kmail* && rm -rf .kde/share/apps/kmail
```

 pour supprimer toute la conf et refaire une conf de kmail à 0. Mais c'est dans la conf du SMTP qu'il faut chercher en tous cas.

----------

## BENJI

Salut,

J'ai désinstallé kmail puis réinstallé.

J'ai supprimé les fichiers de config comme dit plus ahut mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est la configuration de smtp mais quand on voit le peu de champs à rensigner j'ai bien peur que le pb vienne d'autre part !

onglet general :

Nom : sans nom

serveur : smtp.free.fr

port 25

et c'est tout

sur sécurité

chiffrement aucun

Je peux pas faire plus simpe...

Peut-on faire des manip en ligne de commande pour voir quel est le problème ?

ping smtp.free.fr me répond.

----------

## donald7

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *BENJI wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves
> ```
> ...

 

pour mar part, j'ai du recompiler kioslaves avec USE="sasl" pour pouvoir m'authentifier sur le serveur imap.laposte.net

donald

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour l'info !

Dans mon cas je n'ai pas de problème avec le serveur IMAP ça marche bien.

C'est plutôt smtp.free.fr qui me plante une erreur.

Avais-tu ce même problème à laposte.net ?

Si c'est le cas je peux effectivement chercher à recompiler pour ajouter ce USE.

----------

## BENJI

 :Idea: 

Je me demande si l'explication n'est pas là :

J'utilise mon adresse email free.fr car c'est la toute première que j'ai eu (accès libre rtc à l'époque!).

Mais mon FAI aujourd'hui est tele2 (c'était à l'époque le moins cher en zone non dégroupée).

N'est-il pas possible que soit free soit tele2 bloque l'utilisation du smtp qui n'est pas le sien.

Free pourrait dire : vous n'êtes plus client donc pas de smtp.free.fr !

Tele2 pourrait dire : vous êtes client donc vous utilisez mon smtp.tele2.fr !

Ma boîte email tele2 je ne l'ai jamais utilisée, ni même ouverte si j'utilise le smtp tele2 on va me répondre sur cette adresse et ça, ça ne me va pas du tout !

D'ailleur depuis chez moi un telnet smtp.free.fr ne fonctionne pas alors que j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut pour m'identifier !

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## donald7

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'info !
> 
> Dans mon cas je n'ai pas de problème avec le serveur IMAP ça marche bien.
> 
> C'est plutôt smtp.free.fr qui me plante une erreur.
> ...

 

oui c'est smtp qui me posait probleme jusqu'à ce que je recompile avec le flag sasl

mais il me semble que j'avais un message d'avertissement a l'ecran mentionant kioslaves 

donald

----------

## guilc

 *donald7 wrote:*   

>  *BENJI wrote:*   Merci pour l'info !
> 
> Dans mon cas je n'ai pas de problème avec le serveur IMAP ça marche bien.
> 
> C'est plutôt smtp.free.fr qui me plante une erreur.
> ...

 

SASL est ici pour activer une méthode d'authentification.

Si ton SMTP/imap/pop ne demande pas d'authentification SASL, c'est inutile.

BENJI : effectivement, il me semble bien que free n'autorise l'utilisation de son SMTP que depuis ses clients, donc ADSL free ou RTC free, c'est tout. En venant d'une ligne Tele2, c'est hautement probable que cela ne marche pas...

----------

